# vserver and tyshow, shows longer than 60 minutes won't play



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

So I've got some friends moving in in a couple of weeks, and obviously I'm not necessarily going to get as much time as I'd like watching my own things on the tv, so I've been playing around with tyshow and vserver on the tivo so I can watch things I've recorded elsewhere in the house. My problem is that any show longer than 60 minutes (even if it's e 5 minute extended episode) will just crash media player and close it. Anything 60 minutes or less is fine.


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

dont think you can ask here, though I mnay well be wrong as its not really extraction


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks, it was worth a shot. Will let you know if I find an answer.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Try over on the database of deals forums. That way I think ---->


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Sounds like a 2GB filesize problem...


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

mikerr said:


> Sounds like a 2GB filesize problem...


Would that be a problem when streaming? The Tivo itself obviously can handle larger files, but I don't think it's that.

It's a problem that only occurs with shows longer than 60 minutes long. A 30 minute episode of the Simpsons only takes up about 600 MB, so a 1 hour show should only take about 1200 MB so I don't think it is a 2 GB file size problem.

I'm still waiting for a reply on deal database, but as soon as I find out what's wrong I'll update here.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sould slike it's a problem with the transition between Parts (the blocks of video which TiVo stores the video in).

Make sure your using the latest "unfied" version of vserver.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

I have this problem too - would be interested in any reports back from the other place. My unified vserver is 101852 bytes - I think it's the latest.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Thinking about it some more, if it is a Part changeover issue that could well be in the software calling vserver, not vserver itsef.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> Thinking about it some more, if it is a Part changeover issue that could well be in the software calling vserver, not vserver itsef.


so a bug in the tyshow plugin for windows media player?
maybe I'll have another go at getting vlc working...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ah, these are shows that are already copied over? Make sure you have the most recent TyShow - I think it's beta15.

Also, if you're running Mode 0 or with VBR enabled The Simpsons could be a bad marker for file size, as cartoons compress well.

I've just check and a 3hr 3min rugby match is taking up 8,568Mb - which is over 2Gb an hour.

Curing the 2Gb problem is easy - just convert the drive you are storing the video on to NTFS.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

No, they aren't copied over. I'm trying to stream live from the Tivo using the asx links in tivowebplus, using vserver, tyshow and wmp. I'm not using mode 0 and not sure what vbr is, so I'll guess at no since I'm not sure what it is.

Update: okay I've got it fixed. turns out I was using tyshow beta0.14 which crashes like that. I downloaded beta0.15 which sort of fixed the problem, only now you can't watch two different things one after the other else media player crashes. I then found this post on deal database by THardie where someone else has compiled it and fixed the errors. Works without a hitch now.

Thank you for all your help


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

ok why has it censored the web address? replace all the stars with deal database - but make it one word. I mean how is this supposed to be useful to others in the future if it's blocked?


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

mikeyp said:


> ok why has it censored the web address? replace all the stars with deal database - but make it one word. I mean how is this supposed to be useful to others in the future if it's blocked?


direct links have never been allowed, the same as talk of extraction, goes against site rules I believe, that's why its never referred to by its correct name. TBH I'm surprised this thread lasted as long as it has


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I think it may be time to close it.


----------

